
Is it OK for fitted-shirt startup to ask for “ethnic” info? - steven
https://backchannel.com/can-a-dress-shirt-be-racist-6b74244446e9#.c8at644ox
======
TillE
The article sort of dances around the core problem: a few broad "ethnicity"
categories lacks precision and fails to account for a ton of diversity within
those categories.

If you're doing a serious study, I'd keep that question, then add an
additional question (probably: "where were your grandparents born?"), and see
what the data looks like.

------
skilesare
A better question to pose might be should we tell alphago what nationality a
player is.

